# Magging a Penn 209 level wind



## Catfish713

ok, we had some discussion on how to mag a PENN 209 level wind well here it is, 
1. here we have the components, the left side plate for the 209 the washer peace, (magnet mount) and 8 rare earth magnets (1/4" x 1/8")










2. i then took a 2" diameter washer and cut it to fit in the open space in the reel using a hack saw 

3. then took a shop grinder (dremel tool would also work) and rounded off the edges so they were smooth and free from any filings or snags










4. next i took some lighter fluid and carefully cleaned the area of any grease or oil (no photo)

5. once this is done i apply a small amount of 10 minute epoxy to each plastic tab sticking up from the side plate wall 










6. following the instructions on the epoxy, i allowed it to set for 5 minutes, then applied the washer peace (i recommend epoxy, super glue works, but it does not hold as well)










7. once the washer peace is in place i took a small ball of modeling clay and placed it on the washer, then fitted the side plate to the reel to see how much room there was between the spool and the washer peace (this allowed me to see how much room there was for the washers)....(no photo)

8. by using the clay trick i was able to see that a stack of 2 magnets fit perfectly between the washer peace and the spool, leaving about 2mm of room between the two....i added 4 stacks of 2 magnets each which gives me plenty of adjustment range to remove or re-add magnets as i see fit.










here are a few pictures of the finished product....



















after you have this all done you can reassemble the reel as seen in the re-build
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=72066
hope this helps, i also removed the level wind from the reel and replaced it with a CT conversion bar....i got the chance to cast it the other day and the improvement was amazing, removal of the level wind allowed me to get allot more distance out of my casts, and the magging let me retain my control .....im really happy i decided to do it.


----------



## SmoothLures

Looks nice, good post.


----------



## Al Kai

Very nice, thank you.


----------



## Charlie2

*Magging a 209*

A bang up job. Be proud. 

This should go into the Bible. C2


----------



## sprtsracer

Super!


----------



## Catfish713

Thanks for the positive feedback guys....if I'm not mistaken, this technique will also work for the 309, and other PENN level wind models.....if you are gonna mag one of these bigger reels however, I would recomend removing atleast the worm, if not converting the entire level wind mechanism to a CT bar, if you have both the level wind and the mags you end up with too much resistance and you won't be able to cast very far at all :/


----------



## Charlie2

*Magging a 209*

Converting one to CT isn't hard at all. Remove the worm and everything else that looks like a LW  and make a crossbar.

I make them from a piece of Aluminum bar stock by drilling and tapping the ends.

I've had some unfortunate moments with Penn Levelwinds and remove them as soon as I remove them from the box. JMHO C2


----------



## Catfish713

I agree Charlie, they have their purpose, but casting is not one of them


----------



## Fishman

Intresting


----------

